# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Для  нетамадующих музыкантов

## tolyanich

Готов поработать  на  банкете    у ваших заказчиков ведущим на Ваших условиях...Сработаемся. Музыкантов не обижаю:biggrin:
Подробности  по  телефону 8903-763-5510 или пишите  в  личку.
Анатолий

----------

